# Why are some people against raw feeding?.



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Since joining this forum, I have read a lot from other people that posted on this forum how people they know don't agree with raw feeding.

Why don't some people agree raw feeding?.

I personally reckon a dog would enjoy raw food more then kibble any day and that's why I hope to switch fully to raw one day. I do give my two a Ox heart one week, the next week; a meaty bone and twice a week, a chicken carcass. Other then that, kibble. I don't fully understand raw feeding yet so I won't switch to it till I do. I also have a hard time touching many raw foods. For me, it's always been natural to give dogs a mix of raw meat/kibble and whatever other food I felt like.

I'd love to hear from others.

Thanks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The only reason anyone could possibly being "against" raw feeding is if they have completely fallen for anti-raw spewing of the commercial pet food industry, which are also pounded into the heads of many vets who then continue the fear mongering.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for replying 

Why would people fear feeding there dog raw meat?. It doesn't make sense to me..

I'm asking this because I've never heard people fearing/being against raw feeding till now


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Its because of how brain washed people are. We have been hearing from food makers, and their paid/trained vets that dogs are omnivores and NEED all of the crap that is in processed foods that it is just in people's brains SOOOOO far that they think that we are wrong by feeding our dogs appropriate diets!

I REALLY like the history lesson in Orijen's White Paper!!:thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tahlz said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Why would people fear feeding there dog raw meat?. It doesn't make sense to me..
> 
> I'm asking this because I've never heard people fearing/being against raw feeding till now


Because dog food companies have all kinds of propaganda that would lead you to believe that bones are dangerous, and that dogs will get sick from eating raw meat, when that's really not the case. 
*Raw* bones *of appropriate size* are not dangerous at all. 
Vets get this information from dog food companies, and then pass it on to clients. Also, vets who DO have to remove bones from the lower digestive tract of dogs and/or cats will spout off about them being dangerous, when in reality it has been COOKED bones in every case I have heard of. 

People hear these false statements, and it scares them away from raw. It's sad, really... for their dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Vets also have a financial interest - most of them sell (and make a profit from) dog food. They aren't going to encourage their patients to not ride their gravy train.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

HELLO!!!
Im not against it but my mom is. She is a nutritionist and she thinks Max (my boy) is going to get sick eating raw meat. Obviously my mom is comparing Max to us humans. I keep telling her that it's ok but for her, it was not. lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Vets also have a financial interest - most of them sell (and make a profit from) dog food. They aren't going to encourage their patients to not ride their gravy train.


Yep, exactly......same reason people think that RX foods are heaven sent and dont see them for the nasty, corn and other shiz filled doom nuggets that they are!:wink: :frown:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

kennyk said:


> HELLO!!!
> Im not against it but my mom is. She is a nutritionist and she thinks Max (my boy) is going to get sick eating raw meat. Obviously my mom is comparing Max to us humans. I keep telling her that it's ok but for her, it was not. lol


Dogs are perfectly capable of digesting raw meats, bones, and organs, so well coupled with their short digestive tract that ANY bacteria that may be found in the meat they are eating is quickly shed through their stools. Dogs and wolves are a great comparison as dogs are not a far fall from the genetic tree of a wolf, in fact they are one in the same. Wolves would have died out millions of years ago if they couldn't properly digest and utilize a diet as this.

I know of people that eat raw diets just like we feed our dogs... in fact, a few weeks ago, i decided to try a piece of beef heart that i feed to my dog, it was pretty disgusting raw, but i'm still here.. and i didn't even experience digestive upset. :wink: 

I'd say that if your mom wants to learn about canine nutrition we'd be more than happy to help her understand and remove some of the worry. :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Dogs are perfectly capable of digesting raw meats, bones, and organs, so well coupled with their short digestive tract that ANY bacteria that may be found in the meat they are eating is quickly shed through their stools. Dogs and wolves are a great comparison as dogs are not a far fall from the genetic tree of a wolf, in fact they are one in the same. Wolves would have died out millions of years ago if they couldn't properly digest and utilize a diet as this.
> *
> I know of people that eat raw diets just like we feed our dogs... in fact, a few weeks ago, i decided to try a piece of beef heart that i feed to my dog, it was pretty disgusting raw, but i'm still here.. and i didn't even experience digestive upset. :wink: *
> 
> I'd say that if your mom wants to learn about canine nutrition we'd be more than happy to help her understand and remove some of the worry. :becky:


WOOOOOOOOW........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
YOU TOO!!!!!?!?!?!?!!?!!!

:biggrin: 


Doesnt it taste funky?! I thought it tasted VERY mineraly!!(wait...is that a word!?!LOL)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> WOOOOOOOOW........
> .
> .
> .
> ...


It tasted.... Irony... lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> It tasted.... Irony... lol


YES...that was it!!! :thumb: (And all 3 boys where looking at me like I had picked up their dinner out of their mouth and ate it!!LOL)


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an open mind when it comes to raw. Right now I'm not convinced it's THE way, but I will admit that I don't know what THE way is. I have a Maltese, and while I wouldn't mind some raw meat and bones for him now and then, I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis. Why? Because in my house I don't want to clean up after the raw meat several times a day, I don't want it on my floor or carpet, and I don't want to feed him outside. I also don't want to have to clean the nasties out of his beard after each and every meal. The beard thing is really something that bothers me. Some of the stories about the problems dogs have had after their owners have tried to switch them to raw worries me to.

Still, I enjoy reading the raw forum, I enjoy hearing about how your dogs do on it and I enjoy learning more.

Sometimes I think people take offense because people who feed raw are so passionate about how they feed-they come across sometimes like 'I am right, this is the only way and you are wrong' and while someone may believe that-it's not the way to reach out and teach others, unfortunately  Then again, with the prejudice against raw feeding I can understand the need to be so forward and confident in what you d. My mother-on the other hand-grew up in Germany, the police where she grew up, fed their GSD raw, and the rumor back then was that the taste of blood made the dogs mean! (Eyeroll) you and I know that's not the case, but for other generations who grew up having that hammered into them, don't necessarily know that.

I also have a husband who is not pro-raw. I feed fromm kibble and canned food and I'm considering cooking later, but I will continue to read and look forward to all your posts about raw.  Who knows, maybe some day in the distant future, I will be a convert.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Sometimes I think people take offense because people who feed raw are so passionate about how they feed-they come across sometimes like 'I am right, this is the only way and you are wrong' and while someone may believe that-it's not the way to reach out and teach others, unfortunately


Outside of this forum, that type of response actually works both ways. For example, you mentioned you feed Fromm. One response might be:

"I would never feed Fromm. It is made by a small company that does not have 200 vets on staff, 50 veterinary nutritionists, does not demonstrate that it is working to further nutritional research, etc. I care more about testing than I do ingredients. I don't want my dog to be a 'guinea pig'. I DON'T TRUST IT, I WON'T FEED IT."

Well...as you can see, what we feed our pets is a passionate subject. No matter whether we prefer prey model, barf, Fromm, or...Science Diet. 

I feel, for the most part, you will not get that type of response in this forum (or at least I hope not). I used to feed Fromm and I was very happy with it. I hung out at this forum for many months and switched from Fromm to Acana, and eventually from Acana to prey model raw. We learn at our own pace. 

I am very happy with my decision and I will always respect you for yours.

-- Tara


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Outside of this forum, that type of response actually works both ways. For example, you mentioned you feed Fromm. One response might be:
> 
> "I would never feed Fromm. It is made by a small company that does not have 200 vets on staff, 50 veterinary nutritionists, does not demonstrate that it is working to further nutritional research, etc. I care more about testing than I do ingredients. I don't want my dog to be a 'guinea pig'. I DON'T TRUST IT, I WON'T FEED IT."
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I also respect your choice and I completely agree with everything you've said!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> I have an open mind when it comes to raw. Right now I'm not convinced it's THE way, but I will admit that I don't know what THE way is. I have a Maltese, and while I wouldn't mind some raw meat and bones for him now and then, I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis. Why? Because in my house I don't want to clean up after the raw meat several times a day, I don't want it on my floor or carpet, and I don't want to feed him outside. I also don't want to have to clean the nasties out of his beard after each and every meal. The beard thing is really something that bothers me. Some of the stories about the problems dogs have had after their owners have tried to switch them to raw worries me to.
> 
> Still, I enjoy reading the raw forum, I enjoy hearing about how your dogs do on it and I enjoy learning more.
> 
> ...


Raw feeders don't have a problem with people who chose NOT to feed raw, as long as it's not out of ignorance. Your reasons, sound perfectly valid to me. I was unsure at one point. I was hesitant. There is a lot of misinformation out there, which is also my answer to the OPs question. When misinformation gets out of hand, people are left not knowing what to believe. 

And I totally know what you mean with the bloodthirsty rumor. My relatives, including my mother who is fine with feeding Louis raw, _still _ask me that! 


Thanks for sticking up for us raw feeders, btw


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

An ex co-worker grew up in East Germany. You know, before the wall came down. They didn't have pet food, they fed their dogs raw. It was totally natural. Many of the latins I have met in Miami and elsewhere, totally believe in a raw food diet or a BARF diet. It's how their dogs were raised when they were growing up and many of them, from the countries they lived in as kids.

In some parts of the world, it's totally natural and people would question why on earth you would be anti raw. That would be like someone telling you they were anti drinking water...it makes no sense at all to them. 

We have been thoroughly brainwashed so hard that even when someone presents facts, people do not want to believe BECAUSE of solid hold that brainwashing has on them.

Remember, something doesn't have to actually be true, all you have to do is repeat it enough times and people will believe it's true. We get lied to every fricken day in so many ways from so many places, organizations, government entities, corporations, etc and we all suck it down the straw, wipe our lips and say, "Mm! MM! That was good."

People do not like to be told that the way they have been taught to think, is wrong. They can't handle it. Seriously.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> I have an open mind when it comes to raw. Right now I'm not convinced it's THE way, but I will admit that I don't know what THE way is. I have a Maltese, and while I wouldn't mind some raw meat and bones for him now and then, I wouldn't want to do it on a regular basis. Why? Because in my house I don't want to clean up after the raw meat several times a day, I don't want it on my floor or carpet, and I don't want to feed him outside. I also don't want to have to clean the nasties out of his beard after each and every meal. The beard thing is really something that bothers me. Some of the stories about the problems dogs have had after their owners have tried to switch them to raw worries me to.
> 
> Still, I enjoy reading the raw forum, I enjoy hearing about how your dogs do on it and I enjoy learning more.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a "We're right, you're wrong" but I know for one when I learn something that works, or find some fabulous product I want to shout it from the rooftops. My own chihuahua has a load of health issues 14 months ago she was on 7 daily medications, she is now on 1 thanks to raw....of course I am going to be excited and passionate about that! I know it's going to increase her little lifespan (she was actually supposed to not make it past 2 due to all her health issues) she is healthier and happier and more playful than EVER before! 

I think a lot of people do not like raw because it's more 'fear of the unknown' and most Vets promote the craptastic brands of food, so they think that is best. Even had someone in today who feeds partial raw and partial Royal Canin. I know I was leary of raw, when Zoey was a puppy I actually tried it, but I started with Beef or Pork Heart, I can't remember, and my poor dogs had to be treated by the vet, it wasn't Raw's fault it was my own fault for not researching it, so I got scared and it took me another 4 years to decide to give it a go again. I did lots of research, and through a chihuahua forum, & dogster, I met Brody who was a little chihuahua eating raw and doing great, and through his owners encouragement, I started about a week after Zoey had surgery on her knee. I will never go back to kibble. I LOVE what Raw has done for my babies. My golden retriever isn't a spastic nutjob...okay she still is, but she's a mellow nutjob now lol!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> Why don't some people agree raw feeding?


Because they're ignorant.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I absolutely "love" steak tartare, sushi, sashimi - I'm still here! Don't seem to have any problems digesting them <LOL>


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Because they believe many of the myths out there and don't believe sites like: The Many Myths of Raw Feeding preferring sites like Second Chance Ranch. They don't look at/believe the rebuttals available such as Rebuttal to Second Chance Ranch.

On a UK forum recently there was a thread started asking about people's bad experiences with raw where a lot of people feed raw. Very few came up, although food jealousy was one. Most of those with problems still decided to continue raw. I think that says a lot.

Who should you trust though, so called "experts" who are often told what they should say, or hundreds of people who try it and are convinced it's the right way to go?


----------

